# Draft gauges



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

What are you using for your breech and overfire draft measurements? 
Do you just rely on your combustion analyzer readings or do you also use a separate stand-alone gauge for performing tests and adjustments during annual service.

I’ve used the simple Dwyer 460 for years, but have also seen the old standard Bacharach draft gauge used quite often. 
Is there any advantage to Bacharach’s draft gauge over the Dwyer 460, other than not having to hold it upright in your hand while using it? I’ve noticed that it costs about three times as much as my 460.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

DuMass said:


> What are you using for your breech and overfire draft measurements?
> Do you just rely on your combustion analyzer readings or do you also use a separate stand-alone gauge for performing tests and adjustments during annual service.
> 
> I’ve used the simple Dwyer 460 for years, but have also seen the old standard Bacharach draft gauge used quite often.
> Is there any advantage to Bacharach’s draft gauge over the Dwyer 460, other than not having to hold it upright in your hand while using it? I’ve noticed that it costs about three times as much as my 460.


 I'm still old school with a bacharach wet kit I use the draft gage that came with it :yes:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

jvegas said:


> I'm still old school with a bacharach wet kit I use the draft gage that came with it :yes:


 
I second that statement. I think not having to send it out every few months for recalibration is a HUGE plus. This type of equipment only makes you money when it makes it out to thte job.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

oh yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> oh yeah!!!!!!!


 thats the one :thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I use my Testo 510 mostly.

Its already in teh tool bag. So why carry something else in(I use a bacharach Tech 60 CA).

If I was still using a wet kit, I would probably use the draft guage in the kit.


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

i use whatever is closest to the door of the van, and it's generally the bacharach.


----------



## Air Medic (Sep 17, 2010)

I find the bacharach is still the quickest tool for the job, well, at least it's usually the closest


----------

